# I don't know if I should be concerned or ecstatic.



## cultofsam (May 24, 2015)

So I hitchhiked to Wheeling, West Virginia from Rochester, NY. I'm on my way to California. That's besides the point though, we are in this city and there is some Christian concert thing going on playing really shitty music. So we sat and waited for it to end. Well my buddy @Toupoc Allen decided he was hungry and we went down after the concert to deal with your normal awkward encounter with people that seem to scare the crap out of us. Well, he pussed out and we ended up walking back to our stuff. So he says "There were tons of Dominoes boxes back there, they had to give out free food." So he goes back to check the boxes for scraps and what does he find? Five, not four, not three, but five whole large cheese pizzas just sitting on the trash. He comes back with all this pizza like wtf? What is wrong with this pizza? Well we ate it anyway, am still eating it and will continue to eat it till it's gone, but I can't stop thinking what is wrong with this pizza? And if it was extra left over, what kind of bastard wastes 5 large pizzas? I've got mixed feelings about this whole pizza situation. Sorry I had to rant about it.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 24, 2015)

What bands were at the concert? I grew up in the "shitty Christian music" scene, so I was thinking that I might recognize at least the names of some of the bands...


----------



## cultofsam (May 24, 2015)

I don't even know, I think it was just some local people. I didn't even see what church they were from or anything. Usually they have some kind of stamp on their van. I was impressed though because they brought their own huge ass piano lol.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 24, 2015)

Free pizza is the best pizza


----------



## cultofsam (May 24, 2015)

Yeah, but who throws away five of them? Lmao. I'm still eating this pizza.


----------



## wizehop (May 24, 2015)

Everyone probably filled their faces on pizza already and by the end of the show probably could give two shits about leftovers. I've been down that road before, not to mention its just cheese pizza.....
That being said it may fill you up but Domino's cheese pizza ain't exactly food food, if you know what I'm sayin. Not a fuck of a lot of nutrients to go around. And if your going to be eating left over food, you may want to lay off worrying about why its there too much otherwise you'll never eat.


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 24, 2015)

Just eat the pizzas. Find em in dumpsters all the time.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 24, 2015)

I've eaten so much pizza in my travels I pretty much hate that shit by now. Cept chicagos pizza. That shits good.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 24, 2015)

If you think cold pizza in the morning is good, dumpster pizza is the best! Hold the dumpster sauce, please.

Dumpster!
Dumpster!
Dumpster!

One time I was in Indio and I checked out the pizza dumpster. It was late and I could use a little food. I picked up a box and it was heavy, I was thinkin' oh yeah, I'm going to get some pizza! I lifted the lid only to find somebody coiled up a big fat crap in the middle of the box.

Be glad you found that pizza, enjoy


----------



## Rowan (May 24, 2015)

One time me and this other guy found half a cake sitting on a table outside his school. Everybody was busy watching two idiots fight each other so we just sat there and enjoyed free cake.


----------



## Jersey cat (May 24, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> I've eaten so much pizza in my travels I pretty much hate that shit by now. Cept chicagos pizza. That shits good.


Fucking indio, sounds right


----------



## cultofsam (May 24, 2015)

Twenty four hours later I still am eating pizza I found in the trash lmao.


----------



## Ready4theWorld (May 24, 2015)

Pizza is always plentiful in the dumpsters of this world. I'm at mcdonalds right now on wifi. Some pizza shop two doors down is about to have dumpster pizza most likely. I'll lift a slice to you.


----------



## cultofsam (May 24, 2015)

Enjoy every bite! Cheers to garbage pizza!


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 24, 2015)

Just scored 2 mediums, myself. This post inspired me to just kinda...check out the local pizza shop's dumpster. Guess what was waiting for me


----------



## cultofsam (May 24, 2015)

I must be sending good dumpster pizza vibes all over.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 25, 2015)

One time I found a box of mellow mushroom pizza and my friends said "but its full of ants..." I take the box slam in on ground and blow the ants off. They say "cool pizza!" Nom nom.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 25, 2015)

Sometimes just _asking _will score me free pizzas. @Milktoast knows exactly what I'm talking about, Lmao.


----------



## Wawa (May 25, 2015)

Ain't nothin. I found eleven hawaiian pizzas once, and like thirty little cups of dominos dipping sauces. 

Dumpster score boasting aside, pizzas and pastries are pretty commonly thrown away. Party food, cheap to make, not worth leftovers or something.

Oddest thing I found was a cupcake on a table in a park in Eugene. A pretty fancy, gourmet bakery cupcake. Seemed like a situation where someone might be nearby filming it for kicks, after dosing the cupcake with something good or bad.... ate it anyway. I mean, damn, it was a cupcake....


----------



## Sip (May 25, 2015)

my boyfriend and I have eaten so much free dumpster pizza.... there have been times where we've gone to bed hungry rather than eat pizza again. Got to try the pretzel pizza from little caesars the day it came out.


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

Took my little brother on the road for a week last year. Got pretty hungry while doing recon on Worcester, MA. Happened to walk by a bakery around midnight and noticed the door for the loading dock was up. Still have no clue why. Anyways hopped up there, got my flashlight and found a walk-in fridge. Pop open the door and to reveal a 20x20 ft room full of gourmet cakes and a plethora of delicious treats. Walked out with a German triple chocolate cake or some shit. That was a good night.


----------



## Preacher (May 25, 2015)

If it's pizza from that day, screw it. Down the hatch, lol. Pizza is like sex. Even when it's bad, it's not so bad. It's got to be terrible. ::wacky::


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

The bakery I'm talking about is on Water St. Not a far walk from the bus hub, train terminal, etc. If ya know where the hop off is, you're not far at all either. I'm uncertain as to whether the loading dock belonged to Widoff's or Blackstone which is right next door, but I did go back a few weeks later and same thing - door wide open. Wasn't in need of food at all so I didn't venture in again. When ya climb up the platform, there's a bunch of palettes stacked in a loading area. To the left is a well lit hallway and next to it is the freezer I mentioned. Door opens right up. Not encouraging anyone to do anything illegal like I did  Not saying its hard to get away with either. Lets say I'm stating this info because you could run into an after hours worker if you hang around next to the dock and he may feed you. If ya dont score on dessert theres a bumfeed on Temple St at Saint Francis Xavier right up the road. Food pantry on Thursdays, i believe. Skate park known as Worcide is nearby too under overpass for worcester-providence line. Sleep there every time I pass through behind a quarterpipe, no problems. Widoffs modern bakery address is 129 Water St. and that's in Worcester, MA once again. It'd be neat to have some kind of "Big & Dandy Open Doors" thread, but I'm almost sure it would violate site rules or someone would go blatantly breaking into mentioned spots unnecessarily. :/


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 27, 2015)

Preacher said:


> If it's pizza from that day, screw it. Down the hatch, lol. Pizza is like sex. Even when it's bad, it's not so bad. It's got to be terrible. ::wacky::



I've never had pizza (or sex) that was _*THAT *_bad. ::hungry:: ::fuckinginbed::


----------



## Odin (May 28, 2015)

cultofsam said:


> I must be sending good dumpster pizza vibes all over.



I can feel them... there's a disturbance in the peperoni force. ::lurking::



Wawa said:


> ate it anyway. I mean, damn, it was a cupcake....



Do you need a better reason? Individually frosted cakes!!::woot::



Preacher said:


> Pizza is like sex. Even when it's bad, it's not so bad.



Sounds like a lazy approach... I like it. ::woot::



Viking_Adventurer said:


> I've never had pizza (or sex) that was _*THAT *_bad. ::hungry:: ::fuckinginbed::



Give it some time friend.  One of these days those cojones will just hang too low. :ldman:: Swinging to and fro...::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 29, 2015)

Nah, @Odin, I'm gonna be this guy.






He gets more pussy than EVERYONE.
you can tell just by looking at him.


----------



## Odin (May 30, 2015)

@Viking_Adventurer 

Thats the way.

Here's to being Lecherous ol' Vikings ... ...

Cheers!! ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 30, 2015)

*::drinkingbuddy::Skøl! *::drinkingbuddy::​


----------



## Kim Chee (May 30, 2015)

As cool as the pussy magnet viking is, this thread started off being about glorious dumpster pizza. We should pay homage to awesome tossed out pizza and the website rules by keeping the thread on topic.


----------



## Wawa (May 31, 2015)

So.... whose up for some pussy magnet viking pizza delivery....?


----------



## Toupoc Allen (Jun 3, 2015)

Dumpster pizza for life.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 3, 2015)

Love reading these dumpster pizza stories. Unfortunately, around here, pizza places lock their dumpsters...which is stupid because if they're throwing it away why would they care who eats it?

Anyway, asking why anyone would throw perfectly good pizza away, I've found that (growing up hellfire, brimstone and damnation Southern Baptist and from my earliest memories realizing how corrupt and twisted they were...which is why I'm anything but, now) Christians, for all their pandering and do gooder Jesus vomit, are the most selfish and wasteful people there are.

Rarely does help come with no strings attached and rather than give food to someone who can use it (and probably needs it) they'd rather trash it.

Now, my turn to apologize for ranting...


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 6, 2015)

like Little CEASAR!!!!!! dumpster pizza


----------

